# Let's see your wrist shots



## WCW604

Is it just me ? I wear a watch on both wrists when at home 
I have so many watches and would love to wear them all at once if I could 
Check out other wrist shots in the image gallery gentleman


----------



## RCooper993

Here you go.


----------



## WCW604

Those are very nice time pieces 
I am looking to add all those to my collection one day APROO is a grail for me and I'm looking at purchasing the pam187 submersible in future and would really like to ad a JL to my collection


----------



## Vural

Here is my SMW


----------



## BOND007

An impressive collection of wrist shots!


----------



## dannyking

WCW604 said:


> Is it just me ? I wear a watch on both wrists when at home
> I have so many watches and would love to wear them all at once if I could
> Check out other wrist shots in the image gallery gentleman


Love the PO 8500 (is it?). If sanity permitted or if I were a rock ishtaar....I would rock one on both hands .


----------



## dannyking

Vural said:


> Here is my SMW
> View attachment 13354699
> 
> View attachment 13354803


Excuse my watch fat-headedness but what is an SMW? Never heard of the brand. Looks beautiful albeit a bit thick. How many mm wide is this?


----------



## WCW604

Absolutely my friend I would love to wear 2 watches all the time 
But me and a few of friends do from time to time


----------



## WCW604

Bon007 
Yes I have been collecting for a little while my friend
Showcase what's on your wrist !!! Or collection!!!


----------



## andsan

Rolex 16613


----------



## Bertl




----------



## GTuned

WCW604 said:


> Is it just me ? I wear a watch on both wrists when at home
> I have so many watches and would love to wear them all at once if I could
> Check out other wrist shots in the image gallery gentleman


Lovely Watches! I take mine off at home, not entirely sure why..


----------



## Vural

I love my SMW ( Swiss Military Watch) - valjoux 7750


----------



## Vural

Swiss Military Watch. The case diameter is 47mm and the thickness is 14mm.


----------



## Bertl

GTuned said:


> Lovely Watches! I take mine off at home, not entirely sure why..


Same here.
I wouldn't leave the house without but don't wear a watch when at home...

- - - Updated - - -



GTuned said:


> Lovely Watches! I take mine off at home, not entirely sure why..


Same here.
I wouldn't leave the house without but don't wear a watch when at home...


----------



## Rednose

Electronic Omega


----------



## Rednose

My latest capture


----------



## Rednose

An oldie but goodie


----------



## Rednose

Where it all started original cream dial


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## Bertl




----------



## Bertl




----------



## Fbcanman

andsan said:


> Rolex 16613


Very clean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

Vural said:


> I love my SMW ( Swiss Military Watch) - valjoux 7750
> 
> View attachment 13396601


Must be a tank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

Rednose said:


> An oldie but goodie


Which bracelet do you prefer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

Bertl said:


>


Wow that is very interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl

Inexpensive. But yellow.


----------



## sasilm2

Fortis Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MaraRivers

I have a Flip too Bercona with 56 stones, its Palladium. I don't know much about it, I found it in a jewelery box we got for 1.00 at a Flea Market. I think it's Stunning.


----------



## mali

Seiko Monster modded to snow Monster.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

Love it!!! Strap looks incredible on this too what a combo


mali said:


> Seiko Monster modded to snow Monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mailman came today and this Zelos hammerhead 1000 meter was ready to enjoy the rest of the day ... getting patina baptized tomorrow 




















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Eberhard hand winding date chrono from 1978 called contodat


----------



## sanik




----------



## WCW604

Wearing the Seawolf Avenger ii today


----------



## Vural

Here is my Lovely Planet Ocean


----------



## Vural

& SMW again


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## alessandro_mv

Really nice wrist shots!


----------



## DJSnyder

Here’s mine


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Ulysse Nardin Hammerhead


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowellchris

Hahaha , ignore the child in the back , here is my " Rolex " Data Master 2018 . deep sea Sea Dweller with 2.8 gig of onboard storage . hahaha works a charm , "wind" once every three days , switched to a butterfly latch bracelet because the original band broke my wrist out.


----------



## omegaman2018

***** the kid doe not look happy . your paying more attenion to your watch . LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH. FUNNY .


----------



## kb.watch

OG monoposto


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Nighthawk







Hamilton Pan-Europ







Marc & Sons Vintage Diver


----------



## DGI82

Great Shot!!!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Rednose

Just another manic Monday.


----------



## mt_timepieces

That AP is on fire!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II wrist shot


----------



## marcoscova

Stuhrling









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VladimirG

Halios Seaforth II pastel blue


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC02631_Fotor.jpg


----------



## WCW604

That is a very nice Breitling Superocean Chrono !!!!


----------



## LDoc

PAM 010


----------



## king_collector

My King Seiko Blue Sunburst Dial


----------



## LDoc

44mm Khaki Field Officer on black nato strap - H70615523


----------



## smk582

Rolex Oyster Date 1503









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

Nice wrist shots!


----------



## dw3107

sorry, double post


----------



## dw3107

LE Autavia for Watches of Switzerland in Australia









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## jerz67

dw3107 said:


> LE Autavia for Watches of Switzerland in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Cool scenic shot!


----------



## smk582

Love that orange second hand.


dw3107 said:


> LE Autavia for Watches of Switzerland in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

44mm Khaki Field Officer - H70615133 - on black and red nato strap


----------



## spowell

SO II 42 in Salmon Cove Sands, Newfoundland.


----------



## FabrizioRiva25

WCW604 said:


> Is it just me ? I wear a watch on both wrists when at home
> I have so many watches and would love to wear them all at once if I could
> Check out other wrist shots in the image gallery gentleman


Sweet Combo. I have the same Omega with Orange Bezel. Still pushing forward to add a Rolex to the family.


----------



## FabrizioRiva25

Love these..













View attachment 13539837


----------



## jerz67

spowell said:


> SO II 42 in Salmon Cove Sands, Newfoundland.


Cool SO & nice shot!


----------



## Watchbooth

Omega SMPc yesterday while fishing


----------



## dw3107

A deadbeat today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Adina







Alba AT3545X







Dan Henry 1968


----------



## LDoc

Just in today, a 42mm Jazzmaster GMT on OEM leather strap - H32695731


----------



## ramils

Wow. That is so impressive. Sometimes i want to do the same !!


----------



## kylevuong

My new Speedmaster Reduced 3539.50 with a leather strap. Easily dress up with this set up.


----------



## jerz67

Nixon Sentry SS


----------



## sixking

Something new in the collection.


----------



## MAREA

Presage









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

Nixon Sentry SS


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer 







Marc & Sons Vintage Diver
View attachment 13555689


----------



## sasilm2

GHC 1970 vintage chrono on a Rallye strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## dach4mp




----------



## latitude222




----------



## latitude222




----------



## latitude222




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot

*Sorry, still getting used to this new forum, and how it posts pics. Don't see anyway to edit a post here.*


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## dasoler




----------



## dasoler




----------



## dasoler




----------



## Ard

I only have those 2 and those are the pictures...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## latitude222




----------



## jerz67

Nice piece.. that U-shackle bracelet is pretty cool too!


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## latitude222




----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin 7640-4







Seiko Spirit SCED039







Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## Naytenic

Wearing f the Nomos today!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222




----------



## Naytenic

Connie









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## latitude222




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 mountain views


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 - cloud views


----------



## latitude222




----------



## SFX

love this watch!


----------



## jboban

Vostok Amphibia & Seiko SNZF17 (Sea Urchin).


----------



## Juweinat

Waiting impatiently for my doxa sub 300 to arrive!


----------



## MRizzle

Probably about the last ray of sunshine that we will see in Scotland for around 6 months.


----------



## KRW

Nice.


----------



## Naytenic

Hammy









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex Sky 







Timex Intelligent Quartz


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 & Kona coffee


----------



## NamNorimai

Work watch. Can’t beat it for $42.39 😎


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## TLUX

Wow! I like all three. The AP and JAEGAR are my favs. what a collection,Enjoy.


----------



## saintchuck

Diving with sharks.


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## LuxuryRevolution

DAAAAMN that white theme though!


----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk


----------



## elmatz.an

Hami for today


----------



## Tickythebull

No comment.










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## bader.abbas

Working on the patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an

Sdgm Monday


----------



## ady1989

Bead blasted by myself


----------



## Casey Watson

My 1945 near NOS mint Breitling 769! Purchased from original oak ridge scientist!


----------



## Toni Crouton

King Seiko 44-9990 from 1966.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

Yema Superman heritage

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

Modded FOIS with hesalite crystal and other running seconds hand.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

Another shot of the modded FOIS.
In a cool strap by @thewatchsteward.
OD19.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Here are a few shots...

Thought I had more shots but I can show these for now...

Pojot "Board Watch" Chronograph
Vostok KOMANDIRSKIE K-35 with the 3.8m Rhonsperber
Axiom 26 Bleu Horizon Trench Watch With Dr1 and 7...
Bulova Lunar Pilot Mod'd Dial
Marathon JDD


----------



## mpaler




----------



## docarms

Enjoy the weekend, cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Baby Ice monster


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Steinhart OWM....

View attachment 13681717


----------



## Toni Crouton

Rolex Explorer 214270 with battle scars. Not polished.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zajikari

Watching this post makes me feel so small haha


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

Halios Seaforth series 1 gilt.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel /@daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

Farer Lander GMT.
Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Zerosugar

Hodinkee Swatch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jman3566

SISU


----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Which one does everyone like best?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Promaster 







NY0054-04L


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Toni Crouton

Rolex Explorer 214270.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jman3566

ZM-73 said:


> Citizen Promaster
> View attachment 13695133
> 
> NY0054-04L


 Sweet looking watch!


----------



## elmatz.an

Casio royale


----------



## ZM-73

jman3566 said:


> Sweet looking watch!


Thank you!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## lucasvp

I like this piece so much.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an

My first real watch


----------



## Toni Crouton

Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That GS looks awesome!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Toni Crouton said:


> That GS looks awesome!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Danke!

I like the details with this watch..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

Dankoh69 said:


> Danke!
> 
> I like the details with this watch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gern geschehen 

Jeez, is that a great shot. Those details. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

The newest addition 
A Vertex M100









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Rolex GMT Master 116710LN on our black Canvas strap b-)


----------



## djinguelian

Autavia GMT


----------



## djinguelian

djinguelian said:


> Autavia GMT


----------



## WCW604

Yes very nice watch 
Is it the 44 bo1 limited edition?


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler




----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Seiko Sarb033


----------



## mpaler




----------



## bladeshot

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Merry Christmas 2018!!


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## Worm007




----------



## usaomil

Merry X'mas all WUS !!


----------



## Commandercody66

Hopefully image link will work...


----------



## elmatz.an

Dream watch


----------



## pardayan




----------



## chris.karakatsan

Merry Christmas to all

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## chris.karakatsan

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## lechat

Peace on the earth


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP.

Some of mine. Cheers.


----------



## elmatz.an

Happy Holidays


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## pardayan




----------



## elmatz.an

Sdgm for today


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Citizen Promaster Diver CA0716-19E 100th Anniversary Limited Edition


----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## jman3566

Prometheus Manta Ray


----------



## Dankoh69

Happy New Year everyone!









Dankoh69


----------



## elprofe

XMAS!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Dankoh69

Another macro lens..









Dankoh69


----------



## jman3566

Today, in anticipation of my hopefully soon to be receiving H2O Kalmar Chronograph, I'm wearing my H2O Orca with an aftermarket leather band


----------



## O2AFAC67

Enjoying the patio this evening with beautiful weather and a Crosswind... ;-)


----------



## jman3566

Victorinox


----------



## tvterry1

96B257


----------



## s2sera2

Enjoying one of my last days off, just me and my Pelly


----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## Mosho

Best I have on the phone 🙂


----------



## pardayan




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Been playing dress up with the 42mm benarus moray. Bad pictures but great watch !









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Dankoh69


----------



## pop4




----------



## .Z.

Casio GMW-B5000.









Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## MRizzle

Can’t recall if I posted this already!


----------



## pardayan

My Seiko chrono vintage 1996 "Giugiaro design"


----------



## JasonEdward

Quick wrist pic..........


----------



## O2AFAC67

Waiting in the dentist office this morning...


----------



## MSugarman

Dont know what it is but I enjoy pulling it out every once in a while for the novelty of it. My father bought it about 25 years ago from some watch shop in the Boston area. If you have any idea what it might be, please let me know


----------



## Drew72

Here are 4 of my 6... and growing! 

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC04275.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## Dankoh69

Nice weather day









Dankoh69


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## VoxVirtus

Was a beautiful day


----------



## Redletter

Another day at the office...zzzzzz


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## Oleg1987

*What's on your wrist today?*

What are you wearing on your wrist today? Post that picture


----------



## Helo

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*

PO 2500D. My new favorite!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Enjoying my PO and happy hour!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Naytenic

Sadly, not with me anymore ;(









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo




----------



## gmads




----------



## gmads




----------



## FrederickAdkins6

Chronovisor CVGM7102


----------



## mizzare




----------



## MrAaro

Nato strap=party


----------



## socalmustang

Luminox Recon









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine80




----------



## buzz123

Just came across this one from a while ago


----------



## Sine80




----------



## WCW604

Omega Planet Ocean on mesh proplof bracelet


----------



## Superbri22

Snow day with the Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## steve laughlin

Seiko 6105, circa 1970. Fully restored by Spencer Klein, running +1 seconds per day.


----------



## socalmustang

Thursday afternoon with the PO!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## sdbiba

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*

Seiko Presage SPB067J1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold

Here's one !!


----------



## sdbiba

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*

Longines Conquest GMT









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

*What's on your wrist today?*

Something new and exciting! (and obviously FS lol)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCW604

My planet ocean 45.5mm


----------



## chippyboy

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris3EC

Love that second hand.


----------



## socalmustang

Eterna KonTiki









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbiba

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*

Seiko Alpinist SARB017









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Miller

*Re: What's on your wrist today?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Oris Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Invictadude

5277 said:


> Eberhard hand winding date chrono from 1978 called contodat
> View attachment 13417947


Eberhard, aren't those the pencil guys?


----------



## Invictadude

Didn't those use the "Agnew" movement?


----------



## elmatz.an

Seiko day


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

socalmustang said:


> Eterna KonTiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


That 1590.41 is absolutely stunning 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## cdnwatchguy

A few months ago, but I like this pic.


----------



## socalmustang

Me and the Eterna KonTiki LE wrapping up a long Tuesday.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Mine


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Bauhus




----------



## trmarsavius

new to me... mille miglia


----------



## trmarsavius

another...indoors


----------



## ZM-73

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sarox42

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## Hitman101

Helm Komodo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sarox42

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiK

My Sumo Blumo


----------



## Z_bych

My Junghans Mega 1 on hand-made strap.


----------



## Z_bych

My Junghans Mega 1 on hand-made strap.

View attachment 14025511
View attachment 14025511


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart


----------



## RMS911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Oris Diver Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

At work









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

A few days off and many strap changes later but such is life.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

FullSizeRender by HpiRally, on Flickr

FullSizeRender by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Maxma01

Vintage seastar


----------



## guiri

My Seiko SNX121 BB36 homage, with a bit of artistic B&W


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## pardayan




----------



## CallMeJarob




----------



## CallMeJarob




----------



## CallMeJarob




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5 sawtooth.


----------



## NateViolin

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Chronometer 43mm Rose Gold









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## ToBeDetermined

The Blancpain above is so clean and cool - that’s the one I want next


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## NateViolin

Seiko mod.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WCW604

Very cool breitling I like the bracelet


----------



## WCW604

Out at the beach


----------



## Drudge




----------



## GMTtwotone

Monday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsvu

GMTtwotone said:


> Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nice shot - could you share which model this is? It kinda looks like a NTH Scoprene but not sure!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GMTtwotone

Hsvu said:


> Nice shot - could you share which model this is? It kinda looks like a NTH Scoprene but not sure!


Thanks, It's a Sinn 657.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Some bronzo for the day ...










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

H&H Blue Ring


----------



## sanik




----------



## mt_timepieces

Tudor Black Bay Steel and Omega PO skyfall!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb

Superocean pro on a Heurville strap


----------



## Ross13

Speedy Pro


----------



## dave47

Hi, Gang!Well, it's Monday again, so off to start a new week of wristies!! Today's ride is this newly arrived TIMEX ALLIED COASTLINE "diver"I picked up from TIMEX.COM for $99. (Actually, I took the option of three payments of $33 for it. It's a quartz watch, of course, with TIMEX's iconic Indiglo lighting. The case measures 46mm w/crown and 13mm thick and comes on a luxurious & supple rubber strap. It is rated 10mm (with push/pull crown) but is not recommended for diving. For more info, here's the TIMEX link: https://www.timex.com/allied-coastl...teID=je6NUbpObpQ-iQh.IF7K4M9Abrd2z0kKVgHere's some pics:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wasmuth

JLC cal. K813 bumper automatic 9ct gold from 1958. Sold it a few months ago.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

wasmuth said:


> JLC cal. K813 bumper automatic 9ct gold from 1958. Sold it a few months ago.
> 
> View attachment 14127125


Wow - beautiful


----------



## gfauctions

70s Eterna-matic KonTiki Super 40mm diver, ref. 633.1018.41


----------



## gfauctions

70s Eterna-matic KonTiki Super 40mm diver, ref. 633.1018.41

View attachment 14147833


----------



## dasoler

View attachment 14152963


----------



## dasoler

Ebel 1911


----------



## dasoler

View attachment 14152999


----------



## dasoler

View attachment 14153001


----------



## dasoler

View attachment 14153003


----------



## peskydonut




----------



## Bakulimaw

Today the 22nd.














Miercules


----------



## Mr.Bo

awesome shots


----------



## Bd314005

One of my faves 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

Yema Sous-marine circa 1970-1975


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

The 903









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Kilograph

My first real luxury watch - The PAM 111 with a sandwich dial.


----------



## GMTtwotone

New strap









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Zenith Bronze today


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## GMTtwotone

Lunch time









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007




----------



## GMTtwotone

Wednesday Corgeut









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad4u

I wish I could wear Rolex Submariner and post it here, haven't bought it yet. That day will soon come. How many of you love the green dial watches (can be from any premium brand)?


----------



## gsynco1

Just picked up my Black Bay Fifty Eight!


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## philricciardi

Hublot Aero Bang Tungsten Edition 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Helm Vanuatu









Poslano sa mog Redmi 5 Plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bloodyhell

Amazing collection of watches!


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## SunsetSheen

Rocking a cheapie Parnis I recently picked up. Quality's definitely not bad for the price.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bikes/beer/bourbon

Hamilton Intra-Matic, sun burst dial looks killer in the light


----------



## Crolyx

That's a beautiful shot! It's refreshing seeing that watch on a non-black strap.


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Crolyx

Here's my Nomos Tangente 38 (Ref. 164)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Speed

Awaiting Hurricane Barry’s arrival in New Orleans...


----------



## Pyjam




----------



## Aaronchrono

Bip pilot perpetual calander RG









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17

Great watch with a great view!


----------



## i.sabin19

RCooper993 said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 13329485
> 
> View attachment 13329487
> 
> View attachment 13329489


Nice !


----------



## watchguy-007

Crolyx said:


> Here's my Nomos Tangente 38 (Ref. 164)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crolyx

watchguy-007 said:


> Great wrist shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Voyager57

My only real dress watch...


----------



## SunsetSheen

San Martin 62Mas homage. Looks a lot bigger in the picture than it actually wears on my 6.75inch wrist.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Caracal




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Rickster27b

My favorite dress watch on a 20mm Bark Croco Classic Vintage Band.


----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## abdullah8001




----------



## bodymassage

LM sunday


----------



## Voyager57

.


----------



## watchover




----------



## Rickster27b

Here is my 'new-to me' Laco Madrid - 36mm .


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## TXDirt

My first direct import from Japan as this model isnt available, at least not yet, in the US. 3rd gen Monster. Currently my favorite watch. I have had dozens of people asking about it as it's very striking in person.


----------



## chippyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## [email protected]

Last vacation day

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## acfast94

Bell & Ross
Military inspired









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acey

My daily


----------



## tbforbis

Very nice combo!


----------



## tbforbis

Great looking piece!


----------



## tbforbis

Love that Polar Explorer!


----------



## tbforbis

Very nice!


----------



## dave47

Hiya, Gang!For the official start of the weekend, this well kept -- in its watch box -- SEIKO 5 Sports Snow/Ice Monster purchased a while ago &#8230; from who knows where. I like it but don't wear it a lot for mysterious reasons. dave:


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## YourseIf

This watch only needs applied markers









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Merkur FOD type B


----------



## Drudge




----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seagull 1963

Posting this image from my domain to test if it is working.


----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466

WUS is always rotating my picture. New here. Does the same thing on TRF. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Wrist shots? I can do that, as thats all i have done since signing up! Nothing glamorous or fancy, just some of my EDC watches


----------



## Dobbler

Zelos Swordfish Ice Blue with Blue Bezel swap!


----------



## Dobbler

Scurfa Bell 1 Diver PVD


----------



## mileneal_official




----------



## chili1619




----------



## WatchesWithAWoman




----------



## WatchesWithAWoman

I like the case shape!


----------



## nicholascanada

chili1619 said:


> View attachment 14570325


Love it.


----------



## nicholascanada

Drudge said:


>


Really like some of Alpina's stuff..great photo and watch.


----------



## nicholascanada

.


----------



## Zhanming057




----------



## berkjewel

Blue ROC !


----------



## rEvVoMaNiAc

Seiko two days in a row









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

As of today ... Yule time came early









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## COPO

My Heuer Carrera I bought new in 1975.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## C43AMG

Still test driving this one out...


----------



## SequoiaMan

Love this.



jpoehler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Longines


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheDogFather

Nothing fancy (expensive), but I like it. Deep Blue Pro Aqua Diver 1500m.


----------



## TheDogFather

Nothing fancy (expensive), but I like it. Deep Blue Pro Aqua Diver Automatic 1500m, with a better picture this time.


----------



## Slimperkins

Field Arnie, Seiko H558-5010









Clinically proven to restore smooth, healthy skin.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## xiv

Vintage Girard Perregaux Gyromatic HF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Kahuna

.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Thursday's edition


----------



## LDoc

BLUE on Blue on blue to infinity...









Mühle Glashütte Seebataillon GMT - M1-28-62-KB


----------



## ToBeDetermined

To finish the week


----------



## Kspowell13

5KX


----------



## Kspowell13

Christopher Ward C65 Dartmouth


----------



## jhauke

Newest addition PAM 89









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chillin' in the den this evening...


----------



## mtnmvr

C43AMG said:


> Still test driving this one out...
> View attachment 14609783


Love that bezel. Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gychang03

lookin good everyone


----------



## taildraggerpilot




----------



## taildraggerpilot

......and for something completely different


----------



## 04z

First day wearing my new to me Tissot Couturier Automatic Chronograph


----------



## alestt

Grrat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner




----------



## Bullet2thTony

New to the collection!


----------



## magus




----------



## petmechanic

One of my all-time favorites&#8230;

Got to be the most underrated brand of all time. These watches are just sublime. In life and in death, Roger Dubuis will go down as one of the most innovative designers in timepiece manufacturing history.


----------



## fenomeno

Grand Seiko 44GS


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Henrik A

Q Timex today










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2thTony

Freshly modded.


----------



## Bullet2thTony




----------



## umutaydogan

New strap with my pepsi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomasAn




----------



## foxzone




----------



## foxzone

LDoc said:


> BLUE on Blue on blue to infinity...
> 
> View attachment 14626457
> 
> 
> Mühle Glashütte Seebataillon GMT - M1-28-62-KB


Is this a sharks fin in the water there? Nice watch btw.


----------



## 432

Meh. Not really the best picture, but whatever. It's my daily these days.


----------



## foxzone

NateViolin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Wandering_watchmaker

Werenbach Mach 33 - Has a piece of the Soyuz MS-09 rocket booster shell in the dial









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Glycine Airman Purist 39mm


----------



## xiv

Vintage GP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone




----------



## chaouki

Seiko h557 - 5080


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## ven




----------



## hdbox




----------



## MSugarman

Lazy Sunday with my sarb









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover




----------



## drlagares

RCooper993 said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 13329485
> 
> View attachment 13329487
> 
> View attachment 13329489


wow, love the sky reflection on your watch


----------



## andmont_7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday April 22nd...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Italia Sotomarina black buffalo leather Bund...


----------



## dgscott70

RGM/EOT Model 22









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## jovani




----------



## tunatunatuna

Trusty SKX









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

The shadow of the devil


----------



## Semper




----------



## william provence

My Seiko 6309


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## unclesandy




----------



## Arainach




----------



## R_P_C




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## 7uiggi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegolferguy

Hublot Spirit of Big Bang


----------



## HCSlots

GP Gyromatic Deep Diver. One out of only 1,400 made.


----------



## TatsNGuns

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## briansu

traveling on Rt 66 with our Mother Road watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Frossty




----------



## swissra




----------



## Frossty




----------



## nseries73

#weekend #wotd #titan 🛩


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #casioak 🔴


----------



## pichi826

Here’s a couple of my babies.


----------



## maestindy1




----------



## maestindy1




----------



## andrflo




----------



## nseries73

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## jovani

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## nseries73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Elmagico




----------



## Elmagico

❤❤16760 ❤❤


----------



## jmgb




----------



## Elmagico

briansu said:


> View attachment 15969821
> 
> traveling on Rt 66 with our Mother Road watch.
> View attachment 15969821


Very nice indeed  What kind of watch is this?


----------



## nseries73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## nseries73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 7uiggi




----------



## O2AFAC67

This evening...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## nseries73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## nseries73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## ZM-73

Avelta


----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Canadian_Kyle

Really loving some of these - Great to see some things that I haven't seen before!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Rastafadda420

34D64CD1-EC0D-405A-826F-278E1FD15C40.jpeg




__
Rastafadda420


__
Sep 26, 2021


----------



## Rastafadda420

2DA0CDAA-8560-4AE4-BB45-AA5E762131BB.jpeg




__
Rastafadda420


__
Sep 26, 2021


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## WatchObsession

Just love a wrist shot! 👌


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TatsNGuns

O2AFAC67 said:


>


I'm pretty sure you win the most eccentric combination of straps to bezel to compass to secondary watches on a strap to diamonds ratio... maybe of all time. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm pretty sure you win the most eccentric combination of straps to bezel to compass to secondary watches on a strap to diamonds ratio... maybe of all time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the flowers but I think you may have mistaken a UTC module for a compass... 
















































[


----------



## TatsNGuns

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thanks for the flowers but I think you may have mistaken a UTC module for a compass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


I sure as heck did ... but I cant take back prizes and trophies. It's yours so make room on the shelve in the office ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo27

My Magrette today


----------



## MattSmith




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## urartu99




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## skumbre




----------



## Chrispy1

WCW604 said:


> Is it just me ? I wear a watch on both wrists when at home
> I have so many watches and would love to wear them all at once if I could
> Check out other wrist shots in the image gallery gentleman


I wear a health band and a real watch daily


----------



## Chrispy1

smk582 said:


> Rolex Oyster Date 1503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Clean! 😍


----------



## Chrispy1

Elmiro Dungfoot said:


> *Sorry, still getting used to this new forum, and how it posts pics. Don't see anyway to edit a post here.*


Yeah, it's a little different around here!


----------



## Chrispy1

latitude222 said:


> View attachment 13572009


Is that Pig Hen bracelet?


----------



## Chrispy1

ady1989 said:


> Bead blasted by myself


Nice! I has three first series Monsters at one point... I want another.


----------



## MattSmith

Micro love.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tamdee

GO Senator Panorama Date Moonphase, a really long name haha









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MkII


----------



## nseries73




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

Mountain Biking Wrist Shot!


----------



## Jim L




----------



## nickant44

Seiko Bottle Cap SRPC61K1


----------



## ZM-73

Shield Pascal


----------



## valderek

New one 









Odesláno z mého SM-N960F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## kayvondn

Watch of the day: PAM00114









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

x_Red_Beard_x said:


>


What movement did they slide in that case ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

TatsNGuns said:


> What movement did they slide in that case ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's a Seiko NE15C


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## Tenshou

…


----------



## mp88g

Omega quantum of solace









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcx

Here is an Oris for you


----------



## mcx

Here is a Chronoris Limited Edition


----------



## mcx

And let's round of the trio with a Seiko Worldtime:


----------



## mcx

I also have a Yema Superman GMT for you:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Nossy

I struggle keeping the date set correctly . . .


----------



## nseries73




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Cheap Watch Guy

Yema - Rallye Andretti Limited Edition


----------



## levkov




----------



## brendvn




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## NeoTorr

mp88g said:


> Omega quantum of solace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


How much this looks like a Rolex Submariner 14060M.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NeoTorr

Saw it @ reditt, pretty cool. Got myself one today @ watchdirect.com.au. u//pradeepraavi


----------



## NeoTorr

It's my very first photo post. Some how I've got a different display format than others for my attached photo. I wonder why?


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## NeoTorr

Salute to legendary Zero, a true engineering marvel


----------



## NeoTorr

NeoTorr said:


> It's my very first photo post. Some how I've got a different display format than others for my attached photo. I wonder why?


Figured it out by myself and it's simple. Ctrl+P to insert image for displaying in full image, rather than to attach it to have a thumbnail image displayed...


----------



## Pskreddy90

Here's mine


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Omwe

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchretriever




----------



## jovani

"coke"


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## mt_timepieces

My latest addition Rolex GMT -Master II Rootbeer. Love this piece!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## andytams.uk




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimecat

My Aragon SeaCharger 50mm G2 with a replaced Aragon Orange Silicon Strap. The original motorcycle-chain bracelet was fun, but wasn't comfortable for me to wear. Got a lot of compliments as I wore it through Oct-Nov last year as my Halloween/Fall/Thanksgiving watch.


----------



## thetimecat

jg3456 said:


> View attachment 16335540


Nice Guilloché on the Dial


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MrTimepiece

unclesandy said:


> View attachment 15872439


Clasico

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

Rickster27b said:


> Glycine Airman Purist 39mm
> 
> View attachment 14712219


Best in class

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

SequoiaMan said:


> Love this.


Man of Steel

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

abdullah8001 said:


> View attachment 14341731


Love the glow

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 14222243


Love the dial color

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

mt_timepieces said:


> My latest addition Rolex GMT -Master II Rootbeer. Love this piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Always a favorite 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFoo

Been enjoying watches for a couple of years now and I have a nice manageable collection. Some automatic and my Timex×3 quartz watches.
I wear both on wrists day and night.
So much love and being retired, time is valuable.
I purchased the dressy watch this morning at my local drugstore!
Brothers from another mother?


----------



## magana_manuel

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16340535


Great picture and great wathc too!


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## strix




----------



## brock3798

This should be interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Hams911




----------



## Hams911

Hams911 said:


> View attachment 16351426
> 
> View attachment 16351429
> View attachment 16351425
> View attachment 16351426
> View attachment 16351427


Well that post got all screwed up but you get the idea…some wrist shots from my collection.


----------



## d55124

Longines Master Chrono


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimecat

SWC ARK


----------



## MrFoo

Always wear a watch on each wrist.
'cept while cooking or cleaning


----------



## jhdscript

*Girard Perregaux Laureato Chronographe*

*


  




*


----------



## thetimecat

SWC ARK lumeshot


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jim L




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Jim L




----------



## mt_timepieces

My YM2 in yellow gold!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Arcticus


----------



## thetimecat

Aragon bronze MD50 (mad dragon)


----------



## mik_82




----------



## mik_82

Forgot the bret…


----------



## Paul in SC

Damasko dressed up with a suit


----------



## Jim L




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## matt233

Patek 3579-1A with a fun new strap:


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## distinguish1906

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jim L




----------



## thetimecat

Vintage Sandoz automatic


----------



## thetimecat

Well not quite a wrist shot, but my Aragon 45mm t100 Tritium


----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## lik50

thetimecat said:


> View attachment 16356973
> SWC ARK lumeshot



I like the lume shot


----------



## thetimecat

ZM-73 said:


> Wicked Pearl Diver
> View attachment 16387373


Very nice - definitely a nautical feel with the bronze bumper bezel and domed sapphire. Reminder me a little of looking through a ship's porthole


----------



## thetimecat

lik50 said:


> I like the lume shot


Thanks lik50


----------



## ZM-73

thetimecat said:


> Very nice - definitely a nautical feel with the bronze bumper bezel and domed sapphire. Reminder me a little of looking through a ship's porthole


Thank you! It certainly does have that look.


----------



## Johnayres




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## magana_manuel

My incredible Piaget chrono in 18K.

A great watch for these cold times.


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3

SEA-GUL MT. EVEREST with military strap.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## will_atl

Alpina Alpiner 4








I actually managed to catch the blue sunray dial, IMO the color is stunning in the sun. If only I was a better photographer 🤪


----------



## purplephoenix77

Finally got my Lorier Falcon II in the mail today!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## hllkll33

brock3798 said:


> This should be interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Intrepid04




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Potter63




----------



## purplephoenix77

My current work day watch. Orient Tristar 36mm


----------



## Burgo27

my old tissot


----------



## Burgo27

Helps if you actually attach a picture


----------



## TheResident

Bertl said:


>


Very cool, is that modern or vintage?


----------



## Danubius




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere

But just switched


----------



## purplephoenix77

Just got this yesterday. I managed to clean off some of the scratches on the crystal with polywatch.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Intrepid04




----------



## inray




----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf








Super R70


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3

Baba Yaga free day.


----------



## pnojazz

Prometheus Zenobia Meteor, ETA 2824-2, a fine dive watch!


----------



## mrbradley

Happy to have this one back from Panerai service center. Six weeks but working perfectly. It's running at roughly +5 seconds per day. What's typical for Panerai 9000 series movements?


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## King-of-Riva

San Martin Tiffany OP/Explorer hybrid came yesterday.

Bloomin' thing ended up jamming a screw in the bracelet, which essentially fused and started spinning. So I threw the bracelet in the recycling in a rage and bought a woven NATO 😂

I don't think it looks to shabby though tbh...and on the plus side it looks much less like a generic Rolex clone now!


----------



## J6RgaVLU

SKX173 🇸🇬


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## HyFlyer




----------



## Burgo27

My Magrette Moana Pacific today - locally made in litlle old New Zealand


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Crossen0

Seamaster Aqua Terra on Omega NATO










Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossen0

Ginault Ocean Rover 2 on red Everest strap









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossen0

Astor + Banks Peach Fortitude Lite on ADPT NATO









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hotlesbianassassin




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Intrepid04

Full moon tonight


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Crossen0

Aqua Terra on Omega NATO









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Seiba




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## antsio100




----------



## Auto2892

Sport







coat wristshot


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Aikidosan

Sand Blasted Spinnaker 1000m, then rubbed down with olive oil to resaturate and darken.
















Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## SonerBySweden

Here are few that I really like...


----------



## johnniecats

Alpina Alpiner 4 silver dial to start this Sunday.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## stoicdread

Brummie said:


> View attachment 16513195


Where did you get that bracelet?


----------



## Brummie

stoicdread said:


> Where did you get that bracelet?


Hi @stoicdread it's a (Super Engineer) bracelet they are quite heavy but well made. You'll be able to find them for sale in the States😃


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

first generation memovox. Same model worn by Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Jacob’s Watches




----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Jacob’s Watches said:


> View attachment 16563700


@stuffer


Jacob’s Watches said:


> View attachment 16563700


@StufflerMike New member, really enjoying the forums. i made a thread under the questions thread, but just curious why there isn’t a movado section to watch brands. I have some really cool vintage movados and a few collector friends who have them too. Is that a thread I can start or is it a moderator thing? I’m still learning how it all works. Thank so much.


----------



## morert4

I think Alpine is a nice looking watch and great value for the money. I have the Alpiner GMT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13




----------



## O2AFAC67

Still wearing black calf deployant from the lovely Maria in Kyiv, Ukraine. It matches the Bomber perfectly and it is worn in honor of Maria and her family...


----------



## Jack2021

Nice


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## ZM-73

Strond SSC 101


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3

❤


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## jovani




----------



## chriszimort

New-to-me SRPE33 😎


----------



## morert4

Just picked this G-Shock GW-A1000FC, love the G analogs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## chriszimort

okay, so the time is wrong, but the sunset was right!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## chriszimort

Bambino on a blue strap


----------



## Dusty78

New Nato


----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## O2AFAC67

Back in the house after lighting the grill outside in the sunshine. The lume still glowing quite a while afterwards...  








No grill shot today but a couple of half pounders on the table a few minutes later... 😋


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## Z3N3RT1M3




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## bagle




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## johnh86




----------



## O2AFAC67

Countdown bezel at work. Grillin' chicken breasts and Andoulie sausage this evening... 😋


----------



## O2AFAC67

New OEM blue buffalo shoes for the Evo today...


----------



## ZM-73

SSB409


----------



## soboy




----------



## morert4

Porsche Designs-In Line Six


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Stensbjerg

Match made in Heaven









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## morert4

Alpina GMT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## antsio100




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ced94




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jlingy33




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## antsio100




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## kerobert

SARB035
Citizen Snow Birds
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## fargelios




----------



## O2AFAC67

Working the countdown bezel again this evening on the world's greatest aviator grilling watch...


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NedH36

Today’s flavor on my birthday!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## NedH36

Today’s flavor, the IWC Ingenieur.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## iceman767

Daily beater 









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Grillin' with the chrono this evening...


----------



## NedH36

Today’s flavor; Ωmega Speedmaster 🌜🌔.


----------



## andrewfein




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## warsh

Nomos LE


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Windrider series Chronomat "Crosswind" on Italian leather deployant by KavaleerHandmadestraps...


----------



## Brummie




----------



## epe_85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jovani




----------



## andmont_7

Love my UN⚓


----------



## warsh

Sinn 556iB is an under appreciated watch IMHO. Extraordinary combo of typical German over-building combined with surprising elegance. Photos are cropped but otherwise unedited. The Germans do nice dials!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## andrewfein




----------



## NedH36

My 1983 Seiko 6309-7040, a gift from a good friend some 20+ years ago; he was the first owner!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ultra hybrid this evening...


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## Brummie




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday July 26th...


----------



## scott232

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz




----------



## usclassic




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Artbrz




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## HCSlots




----------



## jovani




----------



## BobRooney




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## GreatScot4224

On the wrist today, CW C60 Trident Pro on Barton Bands silicone. I just love the reflection on this bezel!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## ZM-73

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## whoaitswee




----------



## usclassic




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## whoaitswee




----------



## ThePilgrim




----------



## NedH36

Today’s flavor; traveled around the world and finally arrived at my home in the Philippines earlier today. 🥰


----------



## FinWatchStraps

Eterna Vintage with FWStraps


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Dozzle




----------



## andmont_7




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Rossgallin

Timeless Swiss Watch with the HMS today for me


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## BobRooney




----------



## Rossgallin

Ernst Benz Chronolunar on the wrist for me this weekend trackside


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## O2AFAC67

Golfer's tan...


----------



## andmont_7




----------



## pop4

Trying on a colleague's watch:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ on a tropic strap from ManCaveLeather.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## BobRooney




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Winfield Mission Lead


----------



## Rossgallin

Wine and Time on the wrist with Sablier and the exceptional beauty of the Grand Cru II. Cheers everyone!


----------



## bonedaddy33




----------



## Konamaguento




----------



## Konamaguento




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pat450




----------



## Pat450




----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## RMG0512

Timeless Swiss Watch on the wrist today as I enjoy the clear skies and amazing views


----------



## Pat450




----------



## soboy




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TimeCapsoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450

Back with the golden tuna


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Pat450

Tuna today


----------



## Nic98765

Grand Seiko SBGW252, as bright as the sun!


----------



## O2AFAC67

_Working the Cuffed CW Chrono this evening..._


----------



## misquet




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------

